# 5x5 help!



## programmer_94 (May 11, 2010)

Is 5x5 YJ promo edition (v-cube mechs) different from speed edition 

and which 5x5 is best for speed cubing (not V-cube and Mefferts)


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 11, 2010)

honestly a well broke in rubiks brand does it for me


----------



## Dfgged (May 11, 2010)

programmer_94 said:


> Is 5x5 YJ promo edition (v-cube mechs) different from speed edition
> 
> and which 5x5 is best for speed cubing (not V-cube and Mefferts)



Yes it is, the promo edition is ES mech. It also falls apart after the first few solves. The bes that isn't V5, or mefferts... You're kinda stuck ES or rubik's then (Don't buy V-cube KO's)


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 11, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> programmer_94 said:
> 
> 
> > Is 5x5 YJ promo edition (v-cube mechs) different from speed edition
> ...



Not true get the YJ with springs, some people have ybrids with there Vcube cubies and YJ core because its adjustable


----------



## Dfgged (May 11, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > programmer_94 said:
> ...



Getting it to make a hybrid is fine (I think XD). Just try not to buy JUST a KO V-cube


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> Kust try not to buy JUST a KO V-cube




Why not? I don't see any problems with it as a consumer.


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2010)

programmer_94 said:


> and which 5x5 is best for speed cubing (not V-cube and Mefferts)



V5 (or knock-off, although I'm not certain on the abilities of the knock-offs) is the only 5x5 cube for speedsolving, sorry. You are literally completely wasting your time otherwise. Money spent on any other 5x5 is money better given to a hobo.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 11, 2010)

Why dont try QJ?
It's Meffert's KO


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 11, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Why dont try QJ?
> It's Meffert's KO



...erm, no...


----------



## Dfgged (May 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > Kust try not to buy JUST a KO V-cube
> ...



Well how long do think it's going to be before Verdez goes out of business because of this? I can tell you now that no more V-cube products are going to get released any time soon at this rate anyway. I as well as others just don't want to see the V-cube company go out of business just because people are buying KO's.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 11, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Dfgged said:
> ...


honestly i prefer YJ products...


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 11, 2010)

lol the way i see it they are all ko's because rubiks came up with the idea first and hell their still in business aren't they


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 11, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> lol the way i see it they are all ko's because rubiks came up with the idea first and hell their still in business aren't they



Dumb people making cars, screwing over Ferdinand Verbiest.


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> Well how long do think it's going to be before Verdez goes out of business because of this?




Never.



Dfgged said:


> I can tell you now that no more V-cube products are going to get released any time soon at this rate anyway.




Why, what's your source?



Dfgged said:


> I as well as others just don't want to see the V-cube company go out of business just because people are buying KO's.




Don't worry, it won't.


----------



## Nagano3193 (May 11, 2010)

i have no problem with KOs but in till Verdes comes out with the higher order cubes i wouldn't buy the KO cubes

Ps: What do you think will shut down V-cubes first, the selling of KO or what is going on in Greece?


----------



## Dfgged (May 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you now that no more V-cube products are going to get released any time soon at this rate anyway.
> ...


One of my friends went to WC 2009, and talked to one of the people that work with V-cubes. They said that if the sales stayed like this, they wouldn't be able to release any new cubes anytime soon.


Nagano3193 said:


> i have no problem with KOs but in till Verdes comes out with the higher order cubes i wouldn't buy the KO cubes
> 
> Ps: What do you think will shut down V-cubes first, the selling of KO or what is going on in Greece?


:confused: I'm a n00b at world news, what's going on in Greece?


----------



## 4Chan (May 11, 2010)

The bailout from the EU.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_European_sovereign_debt_crisis


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> One of my friends went to WC 2009, and talked to one of the people that work with V-cubes. They said that if the sales stayed like this, they wouldn't be able to release any new cubes anytime soon.




wow sounds reliable


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> inuyasha51089 said:
> 
> 
> > lol the way i see it they are all ko's because rubiks came up with the idea first and hell their still in business aren't they
> ...



im sorry i dont quite get your comment


----------



## amostay2004 (May 11, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Dfgged said:
> ...



Yea he totally wasn't saying that just to make people buy their products. It's not like he's working for V-cube, right? Oh wait, he is!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 11, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > inuyasha51089 said:
> ...




Verbiest invented the first "car", a trolly propelled with steam. Long after he died though, companies are selling cars. And their still in business aren't they?


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (May 11, 2010)

programmer_94 said:


> Is 5x5 YJ promo edition (v-cube mechs) different from speed edition
> 
> and which 5x5 is best for speed cubing (not V-cube and Mefferts)


get the black upgrade edition for the YJ. bc i heard that ones was the best


----------



## MPCstore (May 12, 2010)

YJ 5x5 Promo is ES version, it's smaller and cheaper model.

YJ 5x5 Museum is the premium version, some call upgraded version, and the common 6.5cm size. It's a spring design, very fast. Also comes in white.
http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/productimage.php?product_id=29

QJ 5x5 is a bit bigger 7cm size. Not spring design, but smooth and good quality. 
http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/productimage.php?product_id=32


----------



## MichaelP. (May 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> inuyasha51089 said:
> 
> 
> > lol the way i see it they are all ko's because rubiks came up with the idea first and hell their still in business aren't they
> ...



Dumb people making balloons, screwing over Bartolomeu de Gusmão.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > inuyasha51089 said:
> ...



Dumb people making popsicles, screwing over Frank Epperson.


----------



## IamWEB (May 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Dumb people making babies, screwing over Adam and Eve.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 12, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> honestly a well broke in rubiks brand does it for me



I lol'd. Mine pops just by looking at it.



IamWEB said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...


This is getting silly 

Seriously, idolizing V-Cubes won't make their cubes cheaper and higher quality. Competition with KO companies is a good thing.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 12, 2010)

To that person...inyuasha...w/e
Rubik's is still in business. A KO is taking one design, modifying it, and selling it as your own. VCUBES made their own less crappy mechanism. Don't get me wrong, Rubik's Storebought 3x3 is decent after breaking in. Besides, Rubik's wasn't the first to come up with a structure with a three-axis core.


----------



## xbrandationx (May 12, 2010)

Try staying away from QJ's. I had 2 QJ 4x4's and they both broke and i have a QJ 5x5 and it just broke. I might just buy a YJ because v-cubes are just way too expensive.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 12, 2010)

I would prefer a V-cube, but I really don't have the financial means to get one. YJ is really putting up serious competition by offering an $11 cube with no shipping cost.
I'm not saying that this is any fault of V-cube, just that the only way to get me and others as customers is to make better and cheaper cubes, or else they really will go out of business as a result of KO's.


----------

